# Best in-walls for budget 5.1 theatre?



## Cullen (Feb 8, 2011)

I am looking for recommendations for a theater room. We want to go with in walls and would like to find some thing that i can drive with an onkyo tx nr808 receiver. I am looking to get the best sound for the money preferably from an authorized dealer. I have a shoe string budget, i am looking at 400-500 bucks. Thanks


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd check out the monoprice in-walls:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083703&p_id=6816&seq=1&format=2

Or for a little more, the Hsu in-walls:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hiwspeaker.html


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

Check over at Parts Express.com They've got a good selection of inexpensive in-walls


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

PE has these on clearance right now. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=309-520 for fronts and http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=309-522 for rears.

Monoprice in-walls get great reviews, but I'd personally maybe tries this. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1083702&p_id=4618&seq=1&format=1#largeimage They are suppose to have a better crossover in them... I wouldn't worry about the low max watt rating too much.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Emotiva in walls look good to me...


----------



## Cullen (Feb 8, 2011)

vann_d said:


> Emotiva in walls look good to me...


yea but they are 4 ohm I just worry about driving those with out a power amp


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I guess they want you to buy the amp as well ...


----------



## Cullen (Feb 8, 2011)

It seems like the majority of in wall speakers are 4 ohms. I just wonder if you could use car stereo speakers, because the majority of them are 4 ohm as well. I have 2'pairs of 6.5" Infinity Kappa 3- ways that are brand new.


----------



## Cullen (Feb 8, 2011)

If I could
Use those I could probably buy the Emotiva Power amp.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

If you are doing in-walls for aesthetic reasons, I think you're better off with the ones from PE or monoprice.

There is no reason why the Infinity s would not work though. Just not sure how they would sound. The crossover doesn't look very substantial for a two way let alone a three way. What would you use as a center?

Most modern receivers have thermal protection so I don't personally have a problem driving 4 ohm loads with them. The receiver will just shut down if you are really pushing it hard. In my experience you'll be fine 99% of the time, especially if you're using a separate powered sub.

There are many here that would disagree with me on that, however, because it's not technically the right thing to do.


----------



## Cullen (Feb 8, 2011)

Ideally I would go with the small wall mountable Maggies, and then the Maggie Center channel that would put me at $625. Then I would just need a decent pair of rears. The only problem with that scenario is the Maggies would definitely require a power amp and the would break my budget.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Your budget is not big enough for what you want.

You need to either get the speakers you want and upgrade amps later or get the amp you want and upgrade speakers later. I suggest the former. Chances are whatever receiver you have now will be fine for moderate listening levels.

Remember you need a sub too! Very important ...


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

You might want to try Noble Fidelity. They are 8 ohm speakers with good reviews. You can find it at http://www.noble-fidelity.com


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If actually using the speakers is important, then I think you need to rethink your approach. Even if it is just for movies, things like speech intelligibility and dynamic capability are vital. cheap in walls might get you surround effects in one in twenty movies but thats about it..otherwise it may not even be an upgrade over your current tv speakers... is that really worth 500 to you? I highly reccomend getting a pair of quality left rights rather trying to sqeeze five into a budget barely adequate for two. 

In another thread, mandra came across some discounted RBH in walls which he was impressed with...perhaps you can as well? I would certainly recommend a pair of those over what you appear to be looking at.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../36550-suggestions-wall-surrounds-please.html


Good Luck :T


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

The crossover in car speakers should send the forward lobe well off axis. Even in Coax designs the listening axis should be well off center(I don't know that they actually do this, but they should). IOW they would probably require odd placement to sound their best. That's another thing to consider let alone all the others. What about some of the Infinity in walls? Their box speakers generally get good reviews and the prices aren't too steep.

Dan


----------



## Cullen (Feb 8, 2011)

So Im going with on walls, not what I wanted but was able to get a set of Infinity TSS1200 w/ sub for $350 so I will go with that for now. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Before you are secure in that choice, look here: http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...02-01-2011&utm_campaign=Home+Page+Flash+Panel

Those look like some seriously good deals,

Dan


----------

